# Camping Grill



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Let me tell you about an exceptional company that went far beyond the basic customer service. I bought a grill for campfires from campfiregrill and was excited to be able to cook over fires the way I wanted too. When I got to the campsite and went to use the grill the 2 bars the grill attaches too did not join together like they were suppose too. This was upsetting and and I was unable to use it. When I got home I emailed the company explaining this and they responded that they would send a replacement part out to me but would take it out and make sure it worked. I though.."great". Today I get home and on my front porch (less than a week later) is an entire new grill with a letter of apology......find better customer service...


----------



## C130 Propmec (Oct 16, 2010)

Braggus said:


> Let me tell you about an exceptional company that went far beyond the basic customer service. I bought a grill for campfires from campfiregrill and was excited to be able to cook over fires the way I wanted too. When I got to the campsite and went to use the grill the 2 bars the grill attaches too did not join together like they were suppose too. This was upsetting and and I was unable to use it. When I got home I emailed the company explaining this and they responded that they would send a replacement part out to me but would take it out and make sure it worked. I though.."great". Today I get home and on my front porch (less than a week later) is an entire new grill with a letter of apology......find better customer service...


 Glad to hear there is still good customer service somewhere. It is getting harder to find every day. I know this is changing the topic, but may I ask how you are liking the Equalizer hitch? Was it difficult to setup properly? Thanks! JJ from Warner Robins, GA


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Not hard to set up (with some advice from this forum) pulling is rather nice with it.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I had a similar customer experience with my Roomba Vacuum. The first one I got I did not follow the instruction and it ran over it's own charging cord and ruined it. They sent me a new charge unit, I had it two days later. A few months later the vacuum starting having issues (most likely do to my not following the proper cleaning and care instructions) and they sent me a brand new one. This happened a second time as well. Each time the new one was there with in two days. I was never on hold for more then a minute or two, everyone spoke english, and was very helpful, even when I had bought a refurb unit in the first place. That was enough for me to recommend a Roomba to anyone. I know now to take care of cleaning it out properly and have been using this one for over 2 years. Its great for cleaning a camper. (sorry for the hijack, just wanted to share another company with great service)

Love that camp grill, think I will order one btw. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

And you say the Roomba Vacuum works well in a camper? Ive been using a small upright one.


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Glad to hear some companies still believe in customer service and pride in product! I clicked the link and went "shopping"...I REALLY liked the REBEL! You can cook over an open fire OR charcoal with the charcoal pan it comes with! Nifty idea!
Saved the link for future shopping! LOL
Again, glad they made things right with you!


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

HRW n said:


> Glad to hear some companies still believe in customer service and pride in product! I clicked the link and went "shopping"...I REALLY liked the REBEL! You can cook over an open fire OR charcoal with the charcoal pan it comes with! Nifty idea!
> Saved the link for future shopping! LOL
> Again, glad they made things right with you!


I have the pioneer, I like the fact I don't have to rely on foil to cover the ones that are put in by the park, you never know what was cooked over it and if the foil breaks through your food touches it....


----------

